# Track novice advice wanted.



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m doing my first track day in my R35 at Oulton Park in October, and just looking for some tips tbh? What temps/how many laps before I should be expecting a cool down lap etc, anything that would be useful on the day...apart from “try not to stuff it into anything”...I’m already fully aware of that one😂


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have you watched the Mighty Mods video? 1st day track day ? will differ slightly from UK id imagine but a good start.






also servicing is key


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Matt, I’ll take a look👍🏻


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you have a standard exhaust ? The noise limits at MSV can be a pain. Don't leave the handbrake on when you get back to the paddock. If you're on standard brakes 4/5 fast laps should be enough before you'll get some fading. The OEM discs will get hairline cracks if you use them hard after 3/4 track days. If your car is within the warranty I'd cover up the number plate.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Standard apart from y pipe, so I should be fine thankfully 😅 Standard brakes , so that’s exactly the advice I was looking for, thanks Besty 👍🏻😎


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Be aware that a Y pipe could make you exceed the MSV drive-by noise limit. You should be OK on the static. Do the sighting laps and then wait for about an hour to allow the masses to go out and attempt to find their limits. Warm the car up for 2 laps making sure that the brakes and tyres are suitably up to a reasonable temperature and confirm that your tranny oil temp is above 75c and your cooling the same. Max tranny temp is about 115 and cooling 98. At that point do a cooling lap or two and return to pits. Then adjust tyre temps (depends on what tyres you are using) but as a generalisation, not below 34psi all round. Never do more than 8 laps as concentration will wane. Have a break for at least 15 minutes before going out again.
Try and get some tuition if it is available, and initially drive the car in N all round before venturing to RRR. Good luck and hopefully you will join one of the trackdays that I organise.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Little bit surprised that a y pipe alone could put me over the drive by dB levels😳 Thanks for the info re temps...I’m not going there to set lap records lol, but I’m sure we all say that before getting carried away...I’m definitely aiming to be more active on track so I’ll keep my eye out for your next organised days👍🏻


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I used a Miltek y pipe on my car at Oulton and didn't have an issue with noise. If you have decatted downpipes that might be marginal.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I should be fine then🤞🏻


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Papa Smurf said:


> Be aware that a Y pipe could make you exceed the MSV drive-by noise limit. You should be OK on the static. Do the sighting laps and then wait for about an hour to allow the masses to go out and attempt to find their limits. Warm the car up for 2 laps making sure that the brakes and tyres are suitably up to a reasonable temperature and confirm that your tranny oil temp is above 75c and your cooling the same. Max tranny temp is about 115 and cooling 98. At that point do a cooling lap or two and return to pits. Then adjust tyre temps (depends on what tyres you are using) but as a generalisation, not below 34psi all round. Never do more than 8 laps as concentration will wane. Have a break for at least 15 minutes before going out again.
> Try and get some tuition if it is available, and initially drive the car in N all round before venturing to RRR. Good luck and hopefully you will join one of the trackdays that I organise.


 really uswful advice. see you at Donnington!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Drive within yourself.

Take time to get yourself and the car up to speed, it’s an immensely fast, weighty car and despite what you hear, it doesn’t drive just like a PlayStation and do it all for you on the limit.

But most of all, try to relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

How did you get on mate? I was also at Oulton in October but obviously a different day as I was the only R35 there. I had these little baffles made that I stick in for the noise test and then take out. Mine's pretty loud and nobody said a thing about being over the drive-by limit so I'm sure you were ok.

Main problem for me is always brakes overheating, I think I'm heavy-footed! I've learned the hard way though and always take a slowing down lap without touching the brakes then go straight around the roads around the inner track from the pit lane, not sure how much extra cooling that does but I do it nevertheless


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m fine on the noise levels…I close off one of the exhaust valves just to make sure on the static test😇
I‘ve done a few track days at Oulton now, and tbh I get about 4 or 5 laps in before I need to cool down…it’s never the brakes but always the trans temps? I’m there 2/12 and it shouldn’t be an issue…but through the warmer months that’s what always holds me back…well, that and my natural driving ability😂🤣


----------



## youthfulyellow (8 d ago)

Have you watched the Mighty Mods video? 1st day track day ? will differ slightly from UK id imagine but a good start.


----------

